# Epic Action Cue (Drums Of War, Tonehammer)



## Daniel James (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Here is a big epic action track I am working on for a short animation type film.

http://hybridtwo.com/files/daniel/Episode%201%20No%20Gaps.mp3 (http://hybridtwo.com/files/daniel/Episo ... 20Gaps.mp3)

The music here, is split up in the film but I put it together with no gaps in between to make it easier to listen to.

I used Drums of War, Epic Toms, Epic Dhol, Symphobia and some Evolve.

Dan


----------



## stevenson-again (Jan 6, 2010)

this is stunning daniel. brilliant drum programming. i was thinking though the choir just past the middle needs to have its attack adjusted so that the attack time is not slow and bulgy. then you could get a nice legato line on what is a great section. what choir are you using btw? i use voice of the apocolypse for such sections and it works pretty well most of the time. i am wondering if maybe another choir lib might give you some extra juice. that said, maybe just sorting out the attack would do it. what do you think?

i have to say though, as a composition it's wonderful and technically really well realized. i am really impressed with the drum programming.


----------



## Hal (Jan 6, 2010)

i like too very nice Daniel 
the choir sounds sampled tho
and the fast legatos sounds fake other wise everything sounds great


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 6, 2010)

Great cue. Love the drive of the drums.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 6, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> this is stunning daniel. brilliant drum programming. i was thinking though the choir just past the middle needs to have its attack adjusted so that the attack time is not slow and bulgy. then you could get a nice legato line on what is a great section. what choir are you using btw? i use voice of the apocolypse for such sections and it works pretty well most of the time. i am wondering if maybe another choir lib might give you some extra juice. that said, maybe just sorting out the attack would do it. what do you think?
> 
> i have to say though, as a composition it's wonderful and technically really well realized. i am really impressed with the drum programming.



Yeah I fully agree with the choir, I think the attack is messed up a bit (its VotA Demon)

I will have a little tweak on that part and try a new render (you miss little things like that when you work....this track took about 2 hours in one go)

Cheers for the kind words guys. Anymore?

Dan


----------



## bigdog (Jan 6, 2010)

Really nice - I'm sure it's very effective with film.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice Daniel. As others have mentioned, the drums sound fantastic. I'm not a fan of the choir at all, though.


----------

